# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه > سوال: نرم افزار winpcap

## hafez1

سلام دوستان.
در باره winpcap به اطلاعات نیاز دارم لطفا کمکم کنید.
میخام یه برنامه باهاش بنویسم ولی تا حالا باهاش کار نکردم و نصبشم نکردم.

----------


## Mask

سلام.
اگر در پستهای من جستجو کنید، چند ماه پیش سمپل و توضیحات کامل برای این درایور در سایت قرار دادم.

----------


## hafez1

ببخشید من همه تاپیکهاتون رو که توی پروفایلتون بود رو گشتم چیزی پیدا نکردم .
اگر ممکنه میشه لطف کنید آدرس صفحش رو قرار بدید؟
ممنون میشم.

----------


## hafez1

من یه نرم افزار winpcap دانلود کردم ولی اصلا باز نمیشه همون طور که در شکل می بینید فقط دو قسمت داره برای باز کردنش باید جای خاصی برم؟
winpcap.PNG
وقتیم که سرچش کردم اینارو آورد:
winpcap1.PNG

----------


## Mask

قرار نیست چیزی نمایش داده بشه که.
کلا یه درایور روی سیستم شما نصب میشه فقط .
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...npcap%2Bdelphi

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...npcap%2Bdelphi

----------


## hafez1

ممنون.
توضیح فارسی هیچ کی سراغ نداره؟من هرچی سرچ کردم مطلب خوبی پیدا نکردم.

----------


## Mask

دقیقا دنبال چی میگردی  مگه.
اونقدر توضیحات واضح هست که نیازی برای فارسی کردن نیست به نظر من.
2 تا نکته پیش میاد اینجا:
1-شما توضیحات فارسی در مورد روش کار و کد نویسی این درایور نیاز داری؟
2-توضیح فارسی برای ارتباط با این درایور نیاز داری؟
...

----------


## hafez1

من میخام یکسری کد برای شبکه بزنم .
اصلا نمیدونم دستوراتش چطوریه؟از کجا شرو کنم؟کجا کد بزنم؟تو ویژوال؟

----------


## Mask

توی همون لینکی که گزاشتم نمونه برنامه به صورت کامل هست.
ویژال چیه؟ شما اومدی تو بخش دلفی سوال میپرسید.
لا اقل برای به نتیجه زسیدن خودتون اون لینکها رو با دقت بخونید.

----------

